# Looking for long time and reliable squatters in ANY state - willing to relocate.



## TheTimeEnder (Dec 4, 2019)

PM me for more information, please and thank you.  -

Looking for any other squatters in ANY state who will allow me to join them and contribute - currently residing in Gresham, OR - willing to take Amtrak to you - I choose to live freely and mindfully - please be down to Earth and chill.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 4, 2019)

Oh lawd. I have to be the first person to respond to this...

Ok, I dot mean to sound like an asshole. Seriously, I just want to give you some advice

First off, saying 'seeking squatters anywhere' is going to raise a red flag to people on here. Most people who squat are going to look for people in a certain area, or at the very least, want to find people who are around them in order to get to know them first. I'm not really a squatter, just know a few, and usually are not going to just let anyone they meet on the internet directions to their squat to meet up.

Secondly. Saying that you will take Amtrak to them is another red flag. I dont really want to explain why, because it is very, painfully, obvious.

If you are serious in this endeavor, I would seriously advise asking to message with squatters and possibly meet up and talk about squatting somewhere neutral, like a park or starbucks or something. Or just message people on here. There are plenty of people who would love to have more squatters join the ranks.

My point is, your post comes off as sounding like Law Enforcement, or at the very least, someone who has absolutely no idea what they are doing. My opinion also is based off of your train hopping post.

Yet again. I'm not trying to be a dick, just giving advice.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Dec 4, 2019)

Reliable squatters?


----------



## Breck (Dec 4, 2019)

Why is every post jumped on like this? Is this not sqaut the planet? Am i missing something or are all the people here petrified of cops? This site is kinda a joke anymore. Seriously. In answer to original poster there's a shit ton of sqauts all over NE ohio. Abandoned factories, farmhouses, and lotsa wooded spots. Come on over and lets build a new future!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 4, 2019)

My advice is to read up on stuff here try to meet some like minded people and find your own squat (keep it secret 👌) get a job save money and live free. just my $.02


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 4, 2019)

Breck said:


> Why is every post jumped on like this? Is this not sqaut the planet? Am i missing something or are all the people here petrified of cops? This site is kinda a joke anymore. Seriously. In answer to original poster there's a shit ton of sqauts all over NE ohio. Abandoned factories, farmhouses, and lotsa wooded spots. Come on over and lets build a new future!



I'm pretty sure I made it clear that my post was about advice. Being like 'hey I wanna squat anywhere' and not provide any information on what where and why is kinda red flag.

I'm not discouraging the OP, just want them to provide more info on their intention and background as to what they are looking for. Are you currently squatting? Are you looking to respond to the OP, or just talk about how we we are being unfair here?


----------



## blank (Dec 5, 2019)

Breck said:


> Why is every post jumped on like this? Is this not sqaut the planet? Am i missing something or are all the people here petrified of cops? This site is kinda a joke anymore. Seriously. In answer to original poster there's a shit ton of sqauts all over NE ohio. Abandoned factories, farmhouses, and lotsa wooded spots. Come on over and lets build a new future!


I don't think it's _every post_. Seems to just be a response to kind of unrealistic people trying to use STP like a ride sharing service or something. Just signing up for a site to try and find a free ride or a free place to live with total strangers is weird.


----------



## Barf (Dec 5, 2019)

@TheTimeEnder dont rush into things. Do some research and get a feel for the community here. Listen to your gut 

Posts like these make me a little nervous, mostly cuz the poster is obviously green.

That being said, we all have to start somewhere.

Best of luck to ya.


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Dec 5, 2019)

Barf said:


> @TheTimeEnder dont rush into things. Do some research and get a feel for the community here. Listen to your gut
> 
> Posts like these make me a little nervous, mostly cuz the poster is obviously green.
> 
> ...




Fair enough! I appreciate the concern vs the latter... you are correct - saftey first! And yes, a "green horn" I believe is what you guys call us? I think it is cute and appropriatly so - I am deff a newbie. I am also 5'9.5" and weigh 175 - I'm a pretty sturdy women - men as well as most peopl respect me, though. I also don't tolerate bs. Perhaps my posting isnl not the most appropriate being so "open" lack of a better term. I will lewrn to rephrase/re-evaluate. Thank you.

-ML


----------



## TheTimeEnder (Dec 5, 2019)

blank said:


> I don't think it's _every post_. Seems to just be a response to kind of unrealistic people trying to use STP like a ride sharing service or something. Just signing up for a site to try and find a free ride or a free place to live with total strangers is weird.




Wowza. Way to have positive expectations/notions of your fellow community memebers. I will kindly note that I have a good savings amount and a credit as well as debit card and a monthly income/stock investment... 

In fact, I am trying to get rid of money as a whole. I give this explanation not to become too personal but to illustrate my 'reality' of it.

Please don't be so quick to indirectly judge. Thank you.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Dec 5, 2019)

If you gonna squat farm houses check the big shed out the back first, because there was a awesome house out in the middle of nowhere I found.. abandoned.. or so I thought.. until I checked the big shed out back one night, noticed fresh tire tracks, opened the door an inside was a two clean looking vehicles one car, tractor, they were just using that.


----------



## blank (Dec 5, 2019)

TheTimeEnder said:


> Wowza. Way to have positive expectations/notions of your fellow community memebers. I will kindly note that I have a good savings amount and a credit as well as debit card and a monthly income/stock investment...
> 
> In fact, I am trying to get rid of money as a whole. I give this explanation not to become too personal but to illustrate my 'reality' of it.
> 
> Please don't be so quick to indirectly judge. Thank you.


I'm not judging, I'm just saying it's not super realistic to think that someone is going to invite a total stranger to wherever they're staying. That's generally not how it works outside of flophouses and you don't want to stay at one of those.


----------



## qe2eqe (Dec 6, 2019)

Im thinking if you want a long term squat and social satisfaction and demonetization, what you really want is a hippie farm\commune.


----------



## Moonbaby (Dec 6, 2019)

Gresham, OR is dope. My bud use to live there.


----------



## Deleted member 25201 (Dec 7, 2019)

TheTimeEnder said:


> Wowza. Way to have positive expectations/notions of your fellow community memebers. I will kindly note that I have a good savings amount and a credit as well as debit card and a monthly income/stock investment...
> 
> In fact, I am trying to get rid of money as a whole. I give this explanation not to become too personal but to illustrate my 'reality' of it.
> 
> Please don't be so quick to indirectly judge. Thank you.



Kudos for your interest in going the money-less route. I'm currently weening myself off of currency as well.

Have you heard of Daniel Suelo? He has a website and a blog where he discusses at length what it's like to live that way if you're looking for good advice. Very interesting guy.

That said, it might not be wise to advertise your savings while looking for another squatter. I have faith in people but that's a good way to attract the unscrupulous type.


----------

